# Crimson Talon Broadheads



## 63 willys (Apr 4, 2010)

Has anybody used these? If so are they good at penetrating and flight?
Any info here woud be appreciated as I am looking to change broadheads.
Thanks.


----------



## deerslayer451 (Sep 11, 2009)

I didnt care for them at all...customer service stinks too....I still never got a email back from last year....


----------



## justducky (Jun 6, 2010)

I use them with great results good flight great holes great trail


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

i have not had a problem with them.....


----------



## Jayber (May 19, 2010)

Tried them but couldn't get a consistent flight.


----------



## Big Country (Apr 25, 2003)

I have used the Crimson Talon XT, Crimson Croc, and X-System extensively.

All 3 heads fly great, hold up well, and the tissue damage and blood loss they cause are second to none. I have killed everything from turkey up to 2,000 lb. animals with them, and have not been disappointed.:smile:


----------



## Ohio16pt (Jun 30, 2010)

Ive used them and he ran less than 20 yards before he dropped! Great penetration and flight!


----------



## SARASR (Oct 30, 2009)

These heads are DEFINITELY Lethal, but there are issues
I took a 165lb 8pt. with the crimson raptor (first version of what now is the X system) so I am no hater but I cant bring my self to buy more here's why.

1. Raptor at 10 yards hit high and back spined him dropped him hard second head at point blank through the heart and onto opposite shoulder- 
head #1 lost main blade- burried deep in spine- I have no issue with this.
Head #2 lost 1 expanding blade ? in shoulder ummm ok
Both shots caused SEVERE HEMMORHAGING it was shocking to be honest and I have worked E.R. and done autopsies so I have no issue with blood!
with out further details one of these heads ended up sicking out of my thigh
apprx. 1/4" deep again much blood, I almost left the deer and all my gear there in the woods, (I was able to rationalize that no major arteries ran through the thigh) 

2. bought hyperspeeds and turbine tips could not get either to tune, later 
got arrow spinner and tested each on different arrows two different brands
G.T. XT-victory v3- none spun well, while the 1 unshot raptor spun perfect
and all Rage heads spun perfect. as well as G.T. field points spun perfect.
If I find one that spins stright will not hesitate to shoot it but cant bring myself to buy more


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

they fly great. CS seems ok

the x systems are nice heads. xts fly great as well and penetrated into my target deeper then my slick tricks did but not as good as my magnus stingers


----------



## MIKEY CUSTOM-G (Oct 5, 2002)

*shot them for years*

i actually jumped on the band wagon of Crimson Talons years back. Scott Mackie,the owner sent me some complimentary heads to trial use on some wild boar down here in south florida. They shot and tuned great. The blades were a bit TOO flexible and so some more R&D was needed.

The next year Scott sent me some more heads,,,they were newly designed. The head itself was very Muzzy like,,,,and like i told Scott " muzzy like but on steroids". They ended up using that catch phrase in their advertizing to this day.

So they made the head bigger,,,and the blades thicker and yet the total head weight was the same,,,,i was shooting the 100's.

Scott asked me to try them out and i did. these heads were off the chain good !!! I mean they would spin so hard the arrow would have tissue matter all spun up on it. Being the tissue matter was spun up on the arrow,,,it left a huge CLEANED out hole that gushed blood. I shot some wild boar and did some trailing that resembled murder scenes. Tons of blood. So much blood that there was no need to even have to look for blood very hard.

I loved these heads and shot tons of wild boar,,,maybe close to 75 of them,,,along with plenty deer. 

I also spined 2 bucks with them. One particular buck was hit so hard with my pse X-force that the head was NOT able to be backed out of the spine while in the field. While we were cleaning him we took it out with a pliers. the blades were wasted but the "steroided head" was still good !!! That was about a 47 yard spine shot that a buck was trying to crouch as the arrow struck. Dropped him in his tracks.

After that I stopped asking for free heads and simply PAID for them cause I knew they were awesome. recently i have changed heads a few times,,,going to the Wasp 4 blade boss heads,,,and trying my first ever expandable the Rage 2 blade.

Don't know about the quality of the Crimson Talon today,,,haven;t used them in 3 years. But I would not hesitate to use them again. They work.


----------



## heelsfan413 (Feb 2, 2009)

I don't like them at all... I had inconsistent flight with them and the holes they made were decent but I have since switched to the Rage 2 Blade and have not looked back. Good luck to you though and only you can decide what is right for you and your set up..


----------



## marku (Jul 23, 2009)

Very inconsistant flight. At 40 yards I could see my arrow dipping left of the target.


----------



## psefan (Jun 15, 2010)

They make good holes, but are inconsistant in flight. Blades break easy also.


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

great flight, great holes and great blood trails....period


----------



## huntlife407 (Jul 2, 2010)

i used them for a year before i switched to rage but i really liked the talons i shot 2 deer and found them within 40 yards.


----------

